# GA16 Head Gasket



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

Jis Guys

Couldn't find any info about this on the forum.

Here in South Africa where I live some of the guys said I should replace my head gasket with a copper one if I want to turbo my car to drop the compresion ratio. My baby is a 2000 model Nissan Sentra 160Si witch is running a GA16DE motor. 

Do I under stand correct that I dont have to replace any of my internals if I only wana run a 0,5bar boost.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

There are a lot of members on the boards running over 200whp with stock head gaskets and on stock internals. Wes is pushing 252whp @ 14 psi and i dont believe he is having any problems.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Gielie said:


> Jis Guys
> 
> Couldn't find any info about this on the forum.
> 
> ...


First off copper is a HORRIBLE choice for a street car. They are VERy sensitive to installation, they must be annealed, cleaned, and installed perfect. They are also known to weap if not installed correctly. I would NOT use one on a street car. 

The stock head gasket is NOT a limiting factor nor are the bottom end parts. I am making 250 HP to the wheels on a stock bottom end and a stock head gasket.


----------



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

So, what boost can you run on the standard motor(standard with standard feuling and standard managment)?

For now I only wana run the standard motor with a the turbo (IHI RHF5). 

Whould you suggest a extra injector or will it make no differance, if yes what size and at what amount of boost would I need it?

For now I only wana run at about (0.4bar = 5.714psi) or (0.5bar = 7.143psi) boost. Wana boost more later, what els is there to do?

Also then, what size exhaust do you suggest? Got a 2" at the moment.


----------



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanx for all the feedback, it helps alot.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Gielie said:


> So, what boost can you run on the standard motor(standard with standard feuling and standard managment)?
> 
> For now I only wana run the standard motor with a the turbo (IHI RHF5).
> 
> ...


You should search and read on this my friend! Nissan Performance Mag. has two different 1.6 turbo projects both of which document what is needed to boost the car safely. The articles discuss where the stock stuff will max out and verything else. 

You cannot run 5 or 7 lbs on the stock ECU and injectors, you need SOME way to add extra fuel. Please research this and you will find MANY answers!


----------



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

there is a lot of info out there ... you are going to have to do some searching/reading. The forum and NPM is a good source. There is a growing number of boosted GA16de owners. The stock head gasket should hold up fine to modest boost levels with proper tunning. Tuning is the key... if not tuned properly even a stock motor can blow a head gasket.
-dave


----------

